# Clydes CHECK YOUR CHAINS! I didn't think much of having 1400ish miles on a gx 12spd



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

...but it was wore out!









I've never measured this gx chain from late 2017, but I finally did because I was experiencing some drivetrain issues... it had 3mm stretch or wear per 12 links (304.8mm). Here it is next to the new x01 chain. I've ordered a steel chainring 30t to replace my stock one too.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cassette is probably trash now too. 3 years on the same chain, must have deep pocket book to keep replacing drivetrain parts. I get 1 season per chain at best but that keeps my rings and cassettes from getting destroyed.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Yup, us clydes go through the parts quicker. I stick to more economical 11sp stuff (for now). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## codahale (Oct 6, 2018)

My chain’s fresh as a daisy b/c I shattered my old one last week. :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Well I read that the sram chains were good for thousands of miles, more than other chains, so I really didn't think it'd be bad.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure where you read that. Mountain bike chains do not last thousands off miles. 1000 maybe on a featherweight xc rider but doubtful. 

But you got your info from a bad source that's for sure.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> Well I read that the sram chains were good for thousands of miles, more than other chains, so I really didn't think it'd be bad.


Sram chains are the only ones I've broken, and it's been a few.
KMC all the way now, and they are cheaper!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

There is no 'one size fits all' description of how long a chain lasts. In a wet, muddy, dirty environment, with a heavy/strong rider who doesn't clean and maintain his drivetrain, a chain will not last as long. Conversely a chain in a clean environment with a 105 lb rider who takes care of their stuff might last a decade.



@[email protected] said:


> Well I read that the sram chains were good for thousands of miles, more than other chains, so I really didn't think it'd be bad.


I get 450-500 miles out of my chains. I change them constantly.

Cheap sram chains stretch a significant amount over their usable life. Expensive Sram chains hold up very well. Big difference between the two.

Likewise with other brands.

Either cheap or fancy chains are fine, you can justify doing it either way. If you go cheap you need to replace them more often, but they're cheaper.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

tigris99 said:


> Not sure where you read that. Mountain bike chains do not last thousands off miles. 1000 maybe on a featherweight xc rider but doubtful.
> 
> But you got your info from a bad source that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Seen a chart on a youtube video that showed sram chains had 5000+ mile life. I'll hunt it down if I can.

Here it is. Several thousand kilometers for the gx and twice as many for the x01.









This chart appears 4min into this video:






I see that he extrapolated some values and the chart is in km not mi.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> Well I read that the sram chains were good for thousands of miles, more than other chains, so I really didn't think it'd be bad.


The XX1 12 speed chains are pretty amazing and can last thousands of miles. They're in a different league than the GX ones.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

How about just buy a chain checker and replace it when it needs it... not every season... not every 500 miles... not every 3 year. A chain checker is less than the cost of most (all?) 12 speed chains.

https://www.parktool.com/product/chain-checker-cc-2


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Knight511 said:


> How about just buy a chain checker and replace it when it needs it... not every season... not every 500 miles... not every 3 year. A chain checker is less than the cost of most (all?) 12 speed chains.
> 
> https://www.parktool.com/product/chain-checker-cc-2


Gewd idea. I might do that.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Knight511 said:


> How about just buy a chain checker and replace it when it needs it... not every season... not every 500 miles... not every 3 year. A chain checker is less than the cost of most (all?) 12 speed chains.
> 
> https://www.parktool.com/product/chain-checker-cc-2


That chain checker isn't accurate with sram 12-speed chains because they use different sized rollers than what is standard on other chains.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> That chain checker isn't accurate with sram 12-speed chains because they use different sized rollers than what is standard on other chains.


Ummm.... did you read Park's instructions?

"The CC-2 is compatible with most single-speed and derailleur chains. For 9 and 10-speed chains, replace chain at or just before the 0.75% reading. For 11 and 12-speed chain, replace at or just before the 0.5% reading. For single-speed chains, replace chain at or just before the 1% reading. Check with manufacturer for specific replacement instructions."

it is perfectly compatible with 12 speed.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Knight511 said:


> Ummm.... did you read Park's instructions?
> 
> "The CC-2 is compatible with most single-speed and derailleur chains. For 9 and 10-speed chains, replace chain at or just before the 0.75% reading. For 11 and 12-speed chain, replace at or just before the 0.5% reading. For single-speed chains, replace chain at or just before the 1% reading. Check with manufacturer for specific replacement instructions."
> 
> it is perfectly compatible with 12 speed.


I think Park has this one wrong. I can't remember the podcast right now but I heard one where they did a deep dive on all things about chains and explained in detail how sram 12 speed chains are different. I just tried to measure a new one I'm installing with a CC-2 and you can't even fit in, it measures much better than a new one 

A CC-4 is more appropriate.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

How do i tell what kind if chain I have?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think Park has this one wrong. I can't remember the podcast right now but I heard one where they did a deep dive on all things about chains and explained in detail how sram 12 speed chains are different. I just tried to measure a new one I'm installing with a CC-2 and you can't even fit in, it measures much better than a new one
> 
> A CC-4 is more appropriate.


Thanks I'll get that one


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think Park has this one wrong. I can't remember the podcast right now but I heard one where they did a deep dive on all things about chains and explained in detail how sram 12 speed chains are different. I just tried to measure a new one I'm installing with a CC-2 and you can't even fit in, it measures much better than a new one
> 
> A CC-4 is more appropriate.


Eagle chains use the same size rollers as other chains, so a chain checker works fine on it. The SRAM flattop chain uses larger rollers, but its a road chain and won't work on a mountain bike drivetrain anyway.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ljsmith said:


> Eagle chains use the same size rollers as other chains, so a chain checker works fine on it. The SRAM flattop chain uses larger rollers, but its a road chain and won't work on a mountain bike drivetrain anyway.


Then why won't that tool even fit on a new eagle chain? And why did one I checked today with well over 1,000 miles on it measure better than new? I'll see if I can find the link to that podcast, it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Then why won't that tool even fit on a new eagle chain? And why did one I checked today with well over 1,000 miles on it measure better than new? I'll see if I can find the link to that podcast, it was pretty interesting.


I just dropped my CC-2 into my Eagle chain with no problems. It fits exactly like it did in my 10spd equipment.

And what do you mean "better than new?" I am curious about that statement.

Edit: I checked the other bike that is Eagle equipped and it fit fine there too... now, let me go order a new chain because one of them is due. LoL


----------



## JamesInTahoe (Jun 25, 2019)

Or if you have a ruler, at 10-1/16" for 20 half links replace a 9 or 10 speed (.625% wear) and at 12-1/16" for 24 half links replace an 11 or 12 speed chain (.5%wear). No fancy tools needed. You don't even have to count the links since 20 will be right around 10" and 24 will be right around 12".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Knight511 said:


> And what do you mean "better than new?" I am curious about that statement.
> 
> Edit: I checked the other bike that is Eagle equipped and it fit fine there too... now, let me go order a new chain because one of them is due. LoL


By better than new I mean new=0 and the one I checked was <0. Seriously could not get our CC-2 to drop in a new XX1 even with force, maybe it's broken 

Here's that podcast I mentioned- https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/nerd-alert-podcast-an-unhealthy-obsession-with-chains/

^they also explain how Eagle chains can be worn even without being elonated.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

KMC is where it's at. Gx chains are terrible.


----------



## d-ron (May 23, 2011)

Edited for stupidity. I got the cc-2 and cc-3.2 mixed up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

tigris99 said:


> Cassette is probably trash now too. 3 years on the same chain, must have deep pocket book to keep replacing drivetrain parts. I get 1 season per chain at best but that keeps my rings and cassettes from getting destroyed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The cassette seems to be alright, although the big ring looks like trash, it still seems to function well...I'm probably going to replace it soon so I can repurpose the used cassette to my spare set of wheels. My 30tooth chainring is great. For a Clyde, I highly recommend going down in tooth count. It really has helped me grinding uphill.


----------



## Greg_R (Sep 5, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> By better than new I mean new=0 and the one I checked was <0. Seriously could not get our CC-2 to drop in a new XX1 even with force, maybe it's broken.


It's not supposed to drop in. It drops in once it is worn. See the Park Tool vid.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Greg_R said:


> It's not supposed to drop in. It drops in once it is worn. See the Park Tool vid.


A CC-2? I haven't watched the vid but it really doesn't matter for what I'm talking about. My Park CC-2 drops in every other new chain including Shimano 12-speed. Sram Eagle rollers are a larger diameter.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Whether it's 11 or 12 speed, My bikes are all set up the same...
GX shifter and derailleur, XT cassette and either XT or KMC chain. How I got started on this combo, I have no idea but I stick with it because it works. Oh yeah... Wolftooth ring if applicable.

I change my chains annually. Cheap insurance.


----------

